# Alarm runs continously!



## SandraF (Oct 24, 2010)

Anyone know how to switch off or isolate the alarm in a Swift Sundance?

I fitted a new engine battery two weeks ago, but did no more than made sure it worked.

Today I started the engine and drove about fifty yards to the water point.

When I came to move it back, everything died on me. I have since come to the conclusion it was a poor battery connection - not easy to get at the + connection. In the meantime, when I did get a good connection, the alarm would not switch off. So I replaced the batteries in the fob. Still the alarm ran continously.

I drove the motorhome back to its space with the alarm running (I was not popular), and finally disconnected the two battery connections.

Any suggestions (we are due to go away tomorrow morning, so I am not very popular at home as well).

Barry F


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Ask the question here on the Motorhome Technical Board. The site is monitored 7 days a week for around 16 hours a day by Swift staff.

http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/


----------

